# Can anyone ID this guitar?



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

This guitar has been handed down from previous generations. It appears to be all maple construction. Possibly a Sears or Eaton's purchase. Any info or ideas you may have as to date and brand would be welcome.

http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g397/jakalyta/dsc05973.jpg


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

kibby said:


> This guitar has been handed down from previous generations. It appears to be all maple construction. Possibly a Sears or Eaton's purchase. Any info or ideas you may have as to date and brand would be welcome.


Cool looking little guitar. Very intricate bridge.

Are there any stampings, numbers, etc. on the inside?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Dave. There are no markings. There was a label on the inside at one time but only a tiny bit of a corner left. I can't make anything out of that. Tuners are not original.

Jake


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, there is an odd marking. Just back of the rosette it is stamped "Guaranteed Not To Split"


jake


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

kibby said:


> There was a label on the inside at one time but *only a tiny bit of a corner left.* I can't make anything out of that.


CSI (AKA "cops with cleavage") might be your only hope to solve this.

Seriously, there are many GC forumites that enjoy this sort of challenge.
Give it a bit of time ...I'm betting someone will know/find something about it .

When the maker said " Guaranteed Not To Split", they weren't kidding !! 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Dave. The bridge is unique and I'm guessing the date to be 1920's or earlier. The lady who owns it is in her 60's and it belonged to her Grandfather. the saddle is a thin brass wire that I don't think is original because it rests on top of the slot. Probably should have a fret there. The pins are plastic so I don't think those are original either. Tuners are definitely not original and aren't a proper fit. The peg holes seem to be a tad narrower than even the vintage models. Only replacement option might be individual tuners. I think it'll just remain a wall hanger. Would be nice to know a little history on it.

Jake


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

It could possibly be a *George Washburn *parlour from the 20.s or earlier. The angled cut at the end of the fretboard and the curled bridge are more consistent with the German parlour guitars by Georg Tiefenbrunner München (Munich).,Rosenlehner,Meyers Musik etc. Do any of these ring a bell? I love the way these guitars sound, but the antiques often can't be tuned properly and play like shit. The repros are a lot of fun though.


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

Rugburn said:


> It could possibly be a *George Washburn *parlour from the 20.s or earlier. The angled cut at the end of the fretboard and the curled bridge are more consistent with the German parlour guitars by Georg Tiefenbrunner München (Munich).,Rosenlehner,Meyers Musik etc. Do any of these ring a bell? I love the way these guitars sound, but the antiques often can't be tuned properly and play like shit. The repros are a lot of fun though.


No bells ringing. However, the family name is German, so the German angle is plausible. I will have to get back to the owner and find out when the family came to Canada and from where. As far as playability, it isn't all that bad. Well, it can't compare to my D-15s but is ok for what it is.
I am posting another link to the image of what's left of the label. maybe that might help.

http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g397/jakalyta/dsc05981.jpg


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

The cylindrical saddle of bone, brass or perhaps ivory is very common on my old MIJ nylon string guitars, and having it sitting on the slot is also common...may be original to yours.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are some examples I found from Google Images. Notice the similarity in ornamentation in the first link of German parlours. The second is a link to George Washburn parlours. Close but not the same. Could be Italian as.well. Who knows? Lol. Cheers


https://www.google.ca/search?num=10....0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1ac.VcilGHJHUbE


https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&....0.110.998.12j2.14.0...0.0...1c.1.BcI6RIFa6R8


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Send a pic to this guy:www.vintageparlorguitars.com

I'll be surprised if he can't ID it for you. Stephen specializes in parlour guitars and is real nice guy to talk to.


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

Rugburn said:


> Here are some examples I found from Google Images. Notice the similarity in ornamentation in the first link of German parlours. The second is a link to George Washburn parlours. Close but not the same. Could be Italian as.well. Who knows? Lol. Cheers
> 
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?num=10....0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1ac.VcilGHJHUbE
> ...


I have a link here to an image that has virtually the exact same bridge design. German made.

http://vintageclassicalguitar.com/old-vintage-romantic-guitarclassicalflamenco-2/612

What do you think?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Its not a Washburn family member and with it stamped inside gauaranteed not to split well that makes it either British or North American. With the fretboard is similar to early romatic French but it seems like it is all over the place.
Not sure that Steve is going to be able to id this one either, I have looked through my collection of early romantic guitars and I find some that have one similar feature or another here is a French early with similar looks.








ship
I doubt unless someone has a similar one that this one is going to be ID'd
Kibby could you post more pictures of the inside and the headstock and back and whats left of the label.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Kirby could you post more pictures of the inside and the headstock and back and whats left of the label.


Re: Label pic...please see link in post #8

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*cheers Greco*

Thanks I missed that all together but I'll bet that label was probably Canadian, I am on the hunt now as it looks very familar with the red outridges.ship


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks to all for the interest. Here are more photos. 

http://s1099.beta.photobucket.com/user/jakalyta/library/Antique Parlor guitar

If there is anything more let me know. Again, the tuners are not original. They are not a proper fit.


jake


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Okay, the "Guaranteed not to split" got me thinking. Gallotone guitars made somewhat famous by John Lennon, were made in South Africa. Sold in the UK and Europe. I have a link to a label that is red and could very well be the maker of your guitar. However the models I find images for look like US style parlours without the fancy bridge and angled cut to the end of the fretboard. Hope this helps. Cheers

http://www.guitarforum.co.za/your-gear/old-gallotone-acoustic-with-the-voortrekker-monument-on-it/

Scroll down to the "Guitars" section

http://www.thecanteen.com/lennon1.html


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

I am re posting this link to a site where a guitar with the same bridge style is being sold. The guitar was manufactured in Wein, Germany. Since C. F. Martin studied guitar making there, is it possible that this guitar could be an early Martin? From close up photo of sound hole it appears that the top is laminated. That's likely the reason for the claim "Guaranteed Not To Split"
Check out this link.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I couldnt find it and checked with a few others and its inknown to them also.ship


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Ship of fools. I am concentrating on the German angle. The family originated there. But I believe they immigrated to Canada before the 1900's. Still, that connection is there. There is another family member, in his 70's who learned to play on that guitar. I will speak to him as soon as I see him. Maybe he remembers more about it.


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

man I love these types of threads.
Definately european made but imposssible to tell the manufacturer. German sounds right and the bridge is the tip off.
Very likely a catalogue purchase from hudson bay or eatons. there were very few large scale suppliers in north america back then.
The scroll work on there is very typical of whar was being made in the 20's. possibility exists its from england too.
either way its sweet.


----------

